# Anyone still catching any Catfish?? (Flathead or Channels)



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

I'm going to Try tonight for a few hours, probably just gonna use livers and try to get a few Channel Catz.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Water is probably too cold for flatties as they really shut down hard for the winter when water gets into the high 40's, but the channels will eat good all winter long if you can find them, try the deeper or slowest deep holes and be ready for a light bite. 

Good luck, Salmonid


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info .. Had a few hits tonight but no takes.. While i was waiting i caught a few sauger tho, so still wasn't a bad night


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Taken last night, before i got rained out lol


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually got out for a few hrs this afternoon on the ohio River near Cinci and my buddy Dave got a nice flathead of around 15lbs, water was 49 degrees, we had many hits but they just wouldnt commit fully enough to get hooked with the circle hooks. Nice day to be out on the water though...
Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I caught a 27#blue on the Dec, 1st, along with a 10#ish Flat..


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Nice Fish!


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

got on some blues down around pomeroy......last shovelheads was mid october.....


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

anyone know how far i would have to go to catch some blues? I fish the New Cumberland - Pike Island Pool, and we don't have many if any blue cats up here.


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

wva dnr stocked bluecats in rcbyrd, racine, and the belleville pools each year between 2005-2009. I predict the lower end of the river along the wva border to be a true trophy fishery in the next 10 years if we take care of them....


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

bassmassey said:


> wva dnr stocked bluecats in rcbyrd, racine, and the belleville pools each year between 2005-2009. I predict the lower end of the river along the wva border to be a true trophy fishery in the next 10 years if we take care of them....



the wv record for a blue is just going to keep climbing. can't wait to see it up in the 60's or 70's.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

nice one whodey


----------

